# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Hartproblemen/Cerebrovasculair accident - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Hartproblemen of cerebrovasculair accident: kunt u de alarmsignalen herkennen?*

Wanneer iemand getroffen wordt door een hartinfarct of een cerebrovasculair accident, dan telt elke minuut. Het belangrijkste is snel, zeer snel te reageren en dus ook de alarmsignalen te kunnen herkennen van een myocardinfarct of van een cerebrovasculair accident. Kent u die alarmsignalen? 


*Geen tijd te verliezen* 

Snel ingrijpen is een belangrijke voorwaarde om het leven van de persoon in kwestie te redden en om de eventuele latere gevolgen te beperken. Cardiovasculaire ziekten zijn in Frankrijk de belangrijkste oorzaak van invaliditeit en bij de vrouwen zelfs de belangrijkste oorzaak van overlijden. 
Elk jaar worden 19.000 mensen geconfronteerd met een cerebrovasculair accident (CVA). 
Daarvan overlijden er 5.000 binnen de maand, terwijl 6.000 blijvend invalide worden. Deze cijfers zijn afkomstig van Stroke, de Belgische vereniging tegen CVA. De cijfers die betrekking hebben op myocardinfarcten (hartinfarcten) zijn niet geruststellender. Ook in dit geval worden elk jaar duizenden mensen getroffen: cardiovasculaire ziekten zijn in de Europese Unie de belangrijkste doodsoorzaak. En met de veroudering van de bevolking moeten wij er ons aan verwachten dat deze cijfers nog zullen stijgen. Toch kunnen wij de slachtoffers helpen om te overleven indien wij de alarmsignalen kennen en herkennen en indien wij meteen de hulpdiensten oproepen (112).

Toch zijn op dit gebied slechts weinig mensen deskundig. De cijfers betreffende hypertensie, de eerste oorzaak van infarcten en CVA's, bewijzen dat ieder van ons in zijn eigen omgeving minstens één persoon kent die wel eens het slachtoffer zou kunnen worden van een CVA. 
Volgens de Belgische Cardiologische Liga zouden 'officieel' 1,2 miljoen Belgen last hebben van verhoogde bloeddruk en nog eens evenveel zouden er zich niet van bewust zijn verhoogde bloeddruk te hebben.


*Welke zijn de symptomen?* 

• Myocardinfarct: plotse pijn in het midden van de borst gedurende meer dan 15 minuten,vaak vergezeld van andere signalen (het gevoel van een naderende dood, een gevoel van zwaarte "alsof er een band om de borst wordt getrokken" dat ook voelbaar is in de richting van de kaak, de hals en soms zelfs de schouder).
• Cerebrovasculair accident: plots gevoel van zwakte, soms zelfs van verlamming, aan één kant van het lichaam. Onsamenhangend spreken of zijn gebaren niet kunnen beheersen. Wanneer men glimlacht, beweegt slechts één helft van het gezicht. Er niet in slagen een eenvoudige zin te herhalen.


*Goed om te weten* 

1) Deze ongevallen overkomen niet alleen oudere mensen. Steeds vaker worden jongere mensen er ook het slachtoffer van.
2) Hartinfarcten en cerebrovasculaire accidenten treffen niet alleen mannen, maar komen ook dikwijls voor bij vrouwen.


*Kan men infarcten en CVA's voorkomen?* 

Tegenwoordig zijn de risicofactoren goed bekend. Deze factoren hebben een cumulerend effect: 
verhoogde bloeddruk (hypertensie), een te hoog cholesterolgehalte in het bloed,diabetes, erfelijkheid,roken, enz. 
De beste manier om niet het slachtoffer te worden van cardiovasculaire ziekten bestaat uit een verbetering van de levenshygiëne en het zoveel mogelijk vermijden van risicofactoren. 
Voor wie al last heeft van cardiovasculaire aandoeningen, is het van het grootste belang de behandeling zorgvuldig te volgen om zodoende de ziekte de baas te blijven.



08/01/2008 
Dr. Philippe Presles
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

